
Russian hackers reportedly stole NSA data via Kaspersky Lab software - rayascott
http://uk.businessinsider.com/russian-hackers-nsa-kaspersky-lab-software-2017-10?r=US&IR=T
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Kaspersky&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Kaspersky&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

